# (Solved) problema con wpa_supplicant

## kko

Ciao, da qualche settimana sto lavorando su gentoo per approfondire la conoscenza di linux , installando e reinstallando il sistema, per fixare problemi etc etc... da due giorni però sono alle prese con un problema che non riesco a risolvere e che nelle altre prove non mi era mai capitato.

dopo il boot , tento di lanciare il comando :

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlp1s0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -B 

ma come risultato ho una sfilza di errori... 

ioct1(siocsiwmode) operation not supported

wrange operation not supported

wap operation not supported

wessid operation not supported

wencode operation not supported

wencodeext operation not supported

wencode operation not supported

(purtroppo non sono in grado di pubblicare l'output ) 

ho pensato :

1) ho sbagliato la configurazione del kernel e non ho fatto build dei moduli corretti, ma andado a controllare il supoorto al wireless e i driver della mia scheda atheros sono tutti "y" 

2) ho sbagliato la configurazione del file wpa_supplicant.conf, ma anche quella è corretta

le uniche due cose insolite sono il nome nella wlan0 che viene rinominato come wlp1s0 e il messaggio di Dmesg : 

"atl1c 000:.03:00:0 unable to allocate msi interrupt Error: -1

IPv6 : ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP) : wlp1s0 link is not ready"

avete qualche suggerimento?Last edited by kko on Mon Jan 13, 2014 3:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

Prima cosa imposta il kernel con genkernel --menuconfig all se non sai esattamente quello che fai, procedi per eliminazione e non eroicamente per aggiunta partendo da zero.

Gli eroi sono solo inutili imbecilli che nella loro esaltazione fanno del male a se stessi ed al prossimo.

Seconda cosa -Dnl80211,wext  al massimo.

Terza cosa  */etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules wrote:*   

> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", ATTR{address}=="qualcosa", NAME="qualcosa"

 aiuta molto.

Quarto ricorda che sulle atheros rfkill rompe le scatole perchè va disabilitato il lock esplicitamente. Quindi o metti nella conf del kernel CONFIG_CMDLINE="rfkill.master_switch_mode=2" o lo disabiliti

Quinto un banale lspci -k aiuta... aiuta...

----------

## kko

ciao, allora ho fatto quello che gentilmente mi hai consigliato, ma la situazione è cambiata solo nell'errore riportato : 

successfully initialized wpa_supplicant 

12_packet_init: ioctl(SIOCGIFINDEX): no such device

wlp1s0 failed to open 12_packet connection for the bridge interface 'b'

allora ho pensato di cancellare tutto e ripetere da capo l'installazione... 

quindi sono ripartito dal usb live , ho cancellato e ricreato i dischi e poi sono andato a configurare wpa_supplicant , ma quando l'ho lanciato dal live cd mi ha dato lo stesso identico errore che ti ho riportato sopra.

Comincio a pensare che sia un problema HW perchè noto che gli indicatori dopo l'avvio mi rimane acceso l'indicatore del 3g (aspire one pro con alloggiamento per sim) mentre rimane spento quello del wi-fi... 

non so che pensare, anche l'ìoutput di dmesg | less non mi da indizzi di stranezze, tranne per la parte relativa a IP6 come scritto nel primo post... 

bho... ora provo ancora, poi proverò ad installare una distro già completa come xubuntu per vedere nel caso se si ripresenta il problema...

----------

## djinnZ

Siamo quasi al solito caso in cui si consiglia di provare NM come sulle distribuzioni più da utonti e se non va... boh.

NM mi sta molto sulle scatole (ma proprio tanto) quindi non lo uso ma per evitare conflitti anche "in manuale" è bene che  */etc/rc.conf wrote:*   

> rc_hotplug="net.lo !net.* !bluetooth"

 ed a questo punto devi tener presente che: o avvi NM e fai tutto tramite lui o usi net.qualcosa.

Se vuoi lanciare wpa_supplicant o lo configuri in /etc/init.d/net o procedi a mano, ed in questo caso nulla deve essere avviato e l'interfaccia la devi tirare su manualmente, non c'è una via di mezzo.

Vedo  *Quote:*   

> wlp1s0 failed to open 12_packet connection for the bridge interface 'b'

 che mi lascia un minimo interdetto, ma che razza di configurazione stai tentando di usare?

La questione dei led si mette a posto attivando l'interfaccia opportuna del kernel, non è un dato indicativo.

il live cd di gentoo?   :Shocked:   :Question:  ma stiamo scherzando?! non ti ci levare la testa; gentoo non ha alcuna necessità di supporti dedicati per essere installata, live od installer che siano.

MI spieghi esattamente cosa hai fatto? Perchè non non mi pare che hai rinominato il device. E perché vuoi avviare manualmente wpa_supllicant?

wpa_cli status/ifname/interface riporta qualcosa?

 *kko wrote:*   

> allora ho pensato di cancellare tutto e ripetere da capo l'installazione... 

  *kko wrote:*   

> bho... ora provo ancora, poi proverò ad installare una distro già completa come xubuntu per vedere nel caso se si ripresenta il problema...

 riporterei alla cortese attenzione dei soliti latitanti moderatori... ed attendo scuse, per i modi inurbani, prima di aggiungere ulteriori suggerimenti.

edit testo omesso per cause ignote dopo una riconferma per connessione caduta

----------

## kko

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> riporterei alla cortese attenzione dei soliti latitanti moderatori... ed attendo scuse, per i modi inurbani, prima di aggiungere ulteriori suggerimenti.

 

Scusa, mi lascia un pò perplesso il tuo commento :

1) quali sarebbero i modi inurbani?

2) non ho capito cosa ci sarebbe da riportare ai moderatori, sospettando un problema legato all'HW o all'USB provo a installare una distribuzione diversa che non richieda altro che seguire il wizard con avanti avanti avanti. Visto che se è un problema Hw ti farei sprecare solo del tempo.

----------

## djinnZ

Non si porta fretta, non si procede a casaccio, non si fa qualcosa senza verificare (tutti possiamo sbagliare e capita che si suggerisca senza verificare esattamente), si formatta correttamente il testo (con i tag code e quote), se proprio non si capisce si chiedono ulteriori lumi, non si ricomincia da capo con diverse opzioni al minimo problema e non si fa finta di seguire i suggerimenti.

Tirando ad indovinare dalle poche informazioni che hai fornito la tua macchina è supportata e non ha niente di speciale, solo stai tentando di procedere nel modo sbagliato.

Non hai rinominato l'interfaccia, evidentemente lspci -k (se lo hai lanciato) lo hai lanciato senza neppure degnarti di vedere con man cosa fa, procedi a casaccio alla ricerca della formula magica che risolve tutto.

Non so se lo fai intenzionalmente ma stai prendendo in giro me e te stesso.

La sfottò ai moderatori è sul non voler mettere istruzioni precise sul formattare l'output nelle regole del forum, tu non c'entri. Ho deciso di prenderli per stanchezza.  :Laughing: 

----------

## kko

Guarda ti ringrazio, ma preferisco evitare il tuo aiuto visto che non ti accorgi che dai risposte senza porre domande. 

Saluti

Ps cmq ho risolto da solo ricostruendo passo a passo il kernel e riscrivendo le configurazioni. Il secondo errore era un banale errore scrivevo -b invece che -B.

----------

